# Technische Frage zu Dialern und zum InternetExplorer



## Anonymous (25 November 2002)

Hallo,

Wie kann ich rauskriegen zu welchem Zeitpunkt sich genau welcher Dialer eingewählt hat und welche Rufnummer er angewählt hat. Es stehen leider gleich mehrer zur Auswahl unter anderem ein „x-finder“ und ein „003uw“.

Wird das in irgendeinem Verzeichnis vermerkt?

Weitere Frage: wie kann ich den Verlauf des Internet-Explorer wieder sichtbar machen? War leider auf eine zu kurze Zeitspanne eingestellt und ist mittlerweile nicht mehr aufzufinden.

Danke


----------



## technofreak (25 November 2002)

@Tonse 
welches Windows und welche Schnittstelle hast du?
Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2002)

hi,
konnte leider erst jetzt antworten, da mir so langsam alle rechner sorgen bereiten. :lol: 

auf dem betroffenen rechner läuft windows 98. was für ne schnittstelle meinst du?


----------



## technofreak (29 November 2002)

@Tonse 

ISDN oder Analogmodem ? 

Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2002)

hi,

es ist ein analoges modem.

hatte den rechner mind. 10 tage nicht mehr in betrieb um wirklich nix kaputt zumachen und dann war ausgerechnet der verlauf leer. der versuch alles noch mal nachzusurfen und weitere beweise zu sichern dürfte sich so ziemlich schwierig gestalten.


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2002)

...schon mal was von "Index.dat" gehört?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2002)

Hä?  

Index.dat?

Hab wirklich noch nix davon gehört. Was kann dat Ding denn?

Werds mal suchen und mir anschauen.
Danke schon mal!


----------



## technofreak (2 Dezember 2002)

@Tonse 

gibt es mehrere von, mit suchen im Explorer kannst du unter W98SR2 mindestens drei finden.
Öffnen (mit dem Editor) kannst du sie aber nur auf DOS-Ebene !

Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2002)

...die index.dat ist quasi das protokoll über deine internetverbindungen bei nutzung des i.e.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2003)

*X-finder*

Hallo Tonse,

kannst Du mir was zu dem x-finder sagen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Karl Napp (28 Januar 2003)

@Tonse

X-Finder kann auch eine Suchmaschine für Erotik-Seiten sein. Gehe mal auf Google und gib das Wort mal unter Seiten auf Deutsch ein. Dann suchst Du Dir das für Dich Relevante raus.

Gruß. Karl


----------



## sed (8 Februar 2003)

*index.dat*

Hallo,
hab die index.dat  geöffnet, in der sich alle besuchten seiten mit datum protokolliert befinden?!
Das schaut so:









Ich werd aus den zahlen net schlau..... :roll:
Gruß
*sed


----------



## sed (12 Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe nochmal eine frage zum dialer allgemein:
Wenn ich den entsprechenden dialer gefunden habe, kann ich dann die anwendung von meinem rechner schmeissen? Oder brauch ich das später auf meinem rechner zum beweis? Ist schliesslich ein unangenehmes gefühl zu wissen, daß so ein vieh auf der fp hockt.....
Neben der .exe sind noch counter2001.ini, counter2001.BAK und rasphone.pbk(alle über Suchbegriff"interfun") gefunden worden. 
Reicht es wenn ich die vier dateien manuell lösche?
Hab natürlich die dateien auf diskette gesichert!

Gruß
*sed


----------



## Heiko (12 Februar 2003)

Dateien sichern, Dateiorte und Registry-Einträge ausdrucken.

Das sollte im Wesentlichen reichen.


----------



## sed (13 Februar 2003)

Soll ich die komplette regedit sichern(als .reg)?
Oder einen speziellen eintrag...

Gruß
*sed


----------



## Heiko (13 Februar 2003)

Alles, was wichtig ist oder werden könnte...


----------



## sed (13 Februar 2003)

Hallo,

auch auf die gefahr hin, daß ich nerve    : 
Weißt du unter welchem schlüssel in der regedit sich einträge bzgl. der dialer-aktivität, und besuchter seiten ablegen?
Weil das vieh is 4mb groß...da streikt irgendwann mein drucker

Gruß
*sed


----------



## technofreak (13 Februar 2003)

Speicher sie doch erst mal ab:  >Datei>exportieren> Dateitypp > Textdatei ,
dann kannst du die immer noch später oder Teile davon ausdrucken.
Gruß
tf


----------

